# I never had to wear make-up before



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

or ever liked to. Just some mascara. Some under-eye consealer (to cover shadows--I have deep-set eyes). Now that I'm getting up there...I looked in the mirror recently and thought wow, I need some help, lol. As you get older you get washed-out. My skin looks washed out and blotchy, too. I need a good foundation. First of all, I have extremely senstive skin. Combination skin. I think I'd like something light, not heavy. I have some tinted SPF but it just feels so heavy. Any recommendations? I like Clinique. I can't spend much more than Clinique-ish prices...I'm not sure about the mineral stuff...


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

You should seriously try the Bare Minerals stuff. It doesn't feel like make up at all, it's really natural looking, has SPF, and lasts forever! I don't think you'll be disappointed. It will even out your skin tone and give you a bit of a glow.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

It would help to know what age-range you are in. However, my thoughts and process with this is, heavier base when younger (up to 30-ish) but as you get to seeing fine lines or even (God forbid!) wrinkles, you use a thin, light, liquid makeup. I still wear rather a lot of eye makeup (shadows, liner, mascara) as I always have but have switched to lighter lipsticks and lighter, more subtle blush. The idea as you age is to lood glowing (not dry, as we get as we age) but you do not want heavy makeup to emphasize your lines, which is why you switch to liquid, lighter weight and lighter color makeup base.

I used to work for Merle Norman when I was young. I learned a lot, but now that I am 50 I subscribe to MORE magazine and learn what is appropriate for this age.

Hope this helps! 

Cyndi


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Heard great things about Bare Minerals, it feels light and looks great.
I dont know much about makeup, but I think its also important to wear skin lotion before putting on makeup.
Do you wear any Skin lotion, Emulsion, etc? Its something you wear before makeup, and of course light Sunblock?
I know a lot of people have been using the 180 recoverly or something like that from Nu Skin 180. I heard wonderful feedback from them. I stopped using makeup eversince the furbabies. They love to lick and I noticed they would lick half my face off if they could.
I use Laneige Essential Skin Lotions and it helped a lot. I dont have to wear makeup at all. 


Also, try the peel off masks its wonderful.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I use Clinque and I love it (I'm 24). I've never really tried anything else


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> You should seriously try the Bare Minerals stuff. It doesn't feel like make up at all, it's really natural looking, has SPF, and lasts forever! I don't think you'll be disappointed. It will even out your skin tone and give you a bit of a glow.[/B]



I'm a new user of Bare Minerals and I love the stuff, Pam I have very senstive skin, and it works great. You don't even know you are wearing it. I bought mine on QVC, they have a 30 day try it, and I'm hooked. I think you will like it.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

...good luck


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

You should try Bare Esenctuals. It would probably be good for you since you have sensitive skin and don't like the feeling of having makeup on. It will definitely cover whatever you need to cover as long as you use it right. :biggrin: I used to use it, but then last year I got this weird dermatitis and my dermatologist said that I should switch. So, I now use the Bobbi Brown foundation, bronzer and blush, and I love it!! I am still having dermatitis issues but I blame it on my super stress... Good luck finding something! Go to Sephora and they will help you find something perfect for you.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree with Andrea, go to Sephora! They are so helpful and they have so many different products that they will definitely have something that will work for you. You can tell them that you don't want to spend over X dollars and they will make suggestions based on that. I use Mac and I am pretty happy with it. I was thinking about trying something new the next time though. Let us know what you end up using!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> You should try Bare Esenctuals. It would probably be good for you since you have sensitive skin and don't like the feeling of having makeup on. It will definitely cover whatever you need to cover as long as you use it right. :biggrin: I used to use it, but then last year I got this weird dermatitis and my dermatologist said that I should switch. So, I now use the Bobbi Brown foundation, bronzer and blush, and I love it!! I am still having dermatitis issues but I blame it on my super stress... Good luck finding something! Go to Sephora and they will help you find something perfect for you. [/B]


I agree!!! If you go to a store that sell Bare Esenctuals like Sephora, they will put it on for you so you can try it out. I love it. I refused to wear make-up in high school besides mascara while all my friends were obsessed with it. I have sensitve combination skin as well and I love Bare Escentuals. It is so light, but it is amazing that evening out complexion. It is a great beginners make-up.

My mom uses Bobbi Brown and really likes. It is really hydrating. The gel liners are a lot of full. It just depends on what you are looking for in a make-up.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I use all of the Origins products. They have lots of products for sensitive skin, you can get samples of anything from them, and if you buy something and use and don't like it for some reason, you can return it and get a store credit! To me, that is so great.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Big time Bare Escentuals fan here ..

I have rosacea - you'd never know it from the light dusting of coverage I get from using Bare ID..

It's all natural and you can sleep in it - a little goes such a long way ...

We have a BE counter at our Macy's and there is an actual Boutique in another mall - I can't talk much about this stuff .. I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT !!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Big HUGE fan of Bare Escentuals. I've been using it for almost 3 years now and I couldn't be happier. It is by far the BEST product I have ever used. I'm 43 and have found myself in the "fighting wrinkles and fighting blemishes" war. I used to use ProActive, but ever since using Bare Escentuals, I have been able to stop ordering ProActive, which saves a lot of $. I have used everything out there, Merle Norman, Mary Kay, Victoria Jackson, Clinique, Arbonne, and many others that I can't even remember. I was happy with Victoria Jackson, but not nearly as happy as I am with the Bare Escentuals. I do love the Origins lip glosses and lotions so it would be interesting to see what there make up is like. But I can't bring myself to ever switch again.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

okay not to hijack a thread... but help a sister out... i'm SO intrigued the whole mineral makeup thing, but i'm just not understanding it, i guess. how is it possible to get enough coverage without just looking like you put a bunch of powder on your face? LOL like Crystal, i am fighting the wrinkle (i refuse to admit i have more than ONE) and blemish (oh i have thousands of THOSE LOL) war, and just can't find the *right* makeup for me. :smilie_tischkante: i have tried some brand or another mineral makeup and it just doesnt seem like either i'm applying it right or if i am, it isnt covering anything at all. 
help me understand because i'm thinking if SO many people use it and so many people HERE (whose real life experiences trump any infomercials on the products!) recommend it, i must just be missing something huge. LOL

thanks for helping out the stupid girl,
ann marie and the "slightly less stupid today, i didnt MEAN to bark at the front door when everyone was coming in the BACK door..." buttercup


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

> okay not to hijack a thread... but help a sister out... i'm SO intrigued the whole mineral makeup thing, but i'm just not understanding it, i guess. how is it possible to get enough coverage without just looking like you put a bunch of powder on your face?[/B]


It's kind of a two step process. First is the foundation any you literally buff it into/onto your skin. You get as much or as little coverage as you want. It doesn't look cakey at all. Then there's the 2nd step of buffing on a transparent powder called mineral veil. And it is MAGIC! It makes pores practically disappear. 

I swear I have tons of this stuff and if you or camfan would like some samples, just PM me and I'll be more than happy to send my extras and a copy of the "How to" CD. I have fair skin, so the samples would be for fair-skinned people.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I've heard good things about that Lauren Hutton matte makeup designed especially for mature skin. I didn't like the Bare Minerals for me personally but for a person who has never worn foundation regularly it might be an easy transition as opposed to liquid foundation.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I really liked the bare escentuals at first, but after a while I grew tired of the mess and it just didn't look good on me (probably a user error though) and I'm fighting the wrinkle battle myself. My daughter however, loves it. But I think she even switched to the mineral make up by Elf which on-line is really cheap.

Anyway, I went back to my tried and true Estee Lauder liquid foundation - but you really have to apply liquid with a sponge to avoid that caked on, settling in the line appearance. And, moisturize, moisturize....


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511335
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm sending you a PM. i'm officially intrigued enough to do something lol. i've been googling the heck outta this stuff since i read the thread and while it seems like i've overthought the process (that's me, i'm a thinker!), it is about time i gave up on finding the perfect liquid foundation. sponge/no sponge... i can't get even coverage and i've come to the conclusion there isn't enough product on the planet to make my pores disappear LOL, but i'm definitely willing to give it a try


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> okay not to hijack a thread... but help a sister out... i'm SO intrigued the whole mineral makeup thing, but i'm just not understanding it, i guess. how is it possible to get enough coverage without just looking like you put a bunch of powder on your face? LOL like Crystal, i am fighting the wrinkle (i refuse to admit i have more than ONE) and blemish (oh i have thousands of THOSE LOL) war, and just can't find the *right* makeup for me. :smilie_tischkante: i have tried some brand or another mineral makeup and it just doesnt seem like either i'm applying it right or if i am, it isnt covering anything at all.
> help me understand because i'm thinking if SO many people use it and so many people HERE (whose real life experiences trump any infomercials on the products!) recommend it, i must just be missing something huge. LOL
> 
> thanks for helping out the stupid girl,
> ann marie and the "slightly less stupid today, i didnt MEAN to bark at the front door when everyone was coming in the BACK door..." buttercup[/B]


Anne Marie (Buttercup's makeup challenged mommy) ... it's really like magic. If you have a Sephora near you in Ohio - speed down there - they will do a demonstration for you. Once you know the right colour for you - it's a matter of buying the start up kit - it has a dvd and everything you need to have to get it right. The starter is smaller in size but when you are 100% sure of what you need - you can buy them in the larger round container - they cost about $25.00 each and they go a long way ... all I do is put some on the lid of the container .... swirl with the brush and tap it and apply to face - it's fun to do one side of your face at a time to see the amazing smooth coverage (and like I said - I have roseacea and I am 46 years old) .. it looks flawless on me .. ohhh and by the way - the brushes you need are expensive on their own, but the starter kit comes with brushes you need. I think the starter kit is $65.00 ....
I just wear the foundation powder and some bronzer on my cheeks - I only put the mineral veil once in a while -I feel I can do without it.
My sister was here from Australia and I had them do a makeover on her at the Bare Esencuals store - she looked 10 years younger - (she also has rosacea) ...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511335
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely get the starter kit...if for anything else, you will get EXCELLENT brushes for way cheap that way. I guess I don't understand the mess part that I have heard someone comment on here. And I know I heard it on another commercial for a different brand so I know people must have them. But I really don't have any problems. And the really nice thing about the mineral makeup is no lines of demarkation! Gosh I just hate it when I see people with a stop and start line along the jaw. I have pretty oily skin, which is I guess nice because it has helped the fight against wrinkles, but does tend to make my pores larger. So the Mineral Veil, which is a translucent powder you apply when you are all finished is a must for me. And it does make my pores virtually disappear. I really think you wil love it. If you have a Sephora store, go there instead of ordering it on line. It will make it easier to choose the right shade and they will actually show you how to apply it. We just finally got a Sephora store near me (yes!!). I got the medium kit. And that's all I use. The Warmth I use as my blush as well as where the sun would naturally hit me. It's a good color for me as my blush. But they have tons of shades to choose from. And I can't explain how it works, it just does. It "buffs" into your skin and when I do touch my face, I don't have makeup residue all over my fingers like with the other foundations. I really think you will like it. And if you don't, hey...you'll get some excellent brushes out of it! LOL


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511390
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question--can you just buy the foundation and buy an inexpensive brush, like say at Target? I've seen "mineral makeup" brushes at Target before. I know, probably not as good. One of my sisters gave me some bare minerals once and I liked it and I also received samples from Daisy's mom who sells a line of it (forget the name). I do like it but have yet gone to purchase any (money is tight).


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I love mineral makeup. I used to slather on Clinique's heaviest foundation but now I'd never go back to that. I use Everyday Minerals. They have some great brushes that are very inexpensive. I use the baby kabuki and it works great.

http://www.everydayminerals.com/g?t=brushes


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am the same way...I hate the heavy feeling of foundation. I actually use Mac, tinted moisturizer. They will match the correct shade for you. I actually wore it the day of my wedding and now everyday. It is soooooo light and natural. And the cost is pretty reasonable. Just make sure to splurge and get the correct brush to apply it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511426
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely get the starter kit...if for anything else, you will get EXCELLENT brushes for way cheap that way. I guess I don't understand the mess part that I have heard someone comment on here. And I know I heard it on another commercial for a different brand so I know people must have them. But I really don't have any problems. And the really nice thing about the mineral makeup is no lines of demarkation! Gosh I just hate it when I see people with a stop and start line along the jaw. I have pretty oily skin, which is I guess nice because it has helped the fight against wrinkles, but does tend to make my pores larger. So the Mineral Veil, which is a translucent powder you apply when you are all finished is a must for me. And it does make my pores virtually disappear. I really think you wil love it. If you have a Sephora store, go there instead of ordering it on line. It will make it easier to choose the right shade and they will actually show you how to apply it. We just finally got a Sephora store near me (yes!!). I got the medium kit. And that's all I use. The Warmth I use as my blush as well as where the sun would naturally hit me. It's a good color for me as my blush. But they have tons of shades to choose from. And I can't explain how it works, it just does. It "buffs" into your skin and when I do touch my face, I don't have makeup residue all over my fingers like with the other foundations. I really think you will like it. And if you don't, hey...you'll get some excellent brushes out of it! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Question--can you just buy the foundation and buy an inexpensive brush, like say at Target? I've seen "mineral makeup" brushes at Target before. I know, probably not as good. One of my sisters gave me some bare minerals once and I liked it and I also received samples from Daisy's mom who sells a line of it (forget the name). I do like it but have yet gone to purchase any (money is tight).
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm a firm believer in getting the right "tools" to get the job done right, so to speak. So I would recommend you get their brushes with the starter kit. Maybe that is why some people haven't had the best experience, they used different brushes??? Just a thought. The nice thing about getting on their automatic shipping program is they send you free stuff a lot. I just got another free brush with my last shipment. The only bad thing is I really need to pay attention as to when I'm supposed to get another shipment since I don't have to use very much at this point. It has really improved my skin and I just don't need as much coverage. So I have to call and have them hold the shipment all the time.


----------



## louiseelizabeth (Jan 7, 2008)

Ive tried a few different brands,but i always return to clinique light makeup fluid as its quite sheer, but does give light coverage and i dont feel like im wearing anything heavy or drying,if i have any blotches i use a concealer by benefit.Im 34 :smmadder: and yes those lines have increased mostly laughter!,and i find anything powdery is ageing .Ive found since i turned 30 and had a child my skin has changed.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511427
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question--can you just buy the foundation and buy an inexpensive brush, like say at Target? I've seen "mineral makeup" brushes at Target before. I know, probably not as good. One of my sisters gave me some bare minerals once and I liked it and I also received samples from Daisy's mom who sells a line of it (forget the name). I do like it but have yet gone to purchase any (money is tight).
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm a firm believer in getting the right "tools" to get the job done right, so to speak. So I would recommend you get their brushes with the starter kit. Maybe that is why some people haven't had the best experience, they used different brushes??? Just a thought. The nice thing about getting on their automatic shipping program is they send you free stuff a lot. I just got another free brush with my last shipment. The only bad thing is I really need to pay attention as to when I'm supposed to get another shipment since I don't have to use very much at this point. It has really improved my skin and I just don't need as much coverage. So I have to call and have them hold the shipment all the time.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't use Bare Minerals but I agree that having the right tools and brushes makes all the difference. I never believed it and didn't think that buying good brushes really mattered but my mom bought me a few from Sephora a few years ago and it really is a HUGE difference. I noticed probably the biggest difference with the eye brushes. Now I use three different brushes to do my eyes every day and they look soooo much better than with cheapy brushes. Having a good bronzer/blush brush has also been helpful. 

I think I may have to try the BE. I am thinking that the Mac foundation has been causing some of my breakouts on my chin. I didn't wear foundation for about 2 weeks and all of my pimples were gone. Then I started wearing it again and they have come back. I think it is time to try something new even though the coverage was good and it feels light. A trip to Sephora may be in order!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Everytime my girls use Mac foundation they break out. BareEscentauls is great for them too.

I have to admit though - I tried on their moisturizer and my face became really irritated ... 

But ......

Lately, in photos mainly - I have noticed that my eyebrows are thinning out a bit .... I was considering (just considering) getting them lightly tatooed but I have seen some nasty jobs and was scared.

I bought the BE eyebrow kit and OMG - what perfection - I love it !!! - they matched the shade to my eyebrow colour - it comes with 2 brushes, the powder, tweezers, a clear mascara type of thing that you brush over your brows and a powder that is an off-white to fill in under the brow giving it a contrast - it really amazing ... it's in a great tin.

I now use the tin (the lid and bottom) to put all my BE stuff ... 

As far as the mess ... I usually do it over the bathroom sink - one rinse and the powder is down the drain.

It's a matter of getting used to it - I have done so fast now.

I can't say enough about this product - I should be on the infomercial - :new_shocked: 

I haven't even gotten into the amazing shades of eyeshadows they have .... :brownbag:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I use Bare Minerals & really like the coverage.  I have sensitive skin, as well, & I don't do well using it in the Summer time. Something about the Bare Minerals & the sun makes my face have a burning itch & I just want to dig at my face :smpullhair: . My sister has tried the mineral makeup that you can buy at Walmart, etc. & they just don't have the same coverage.

Also, the right brushes DO make a difference!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've been wearing BE foundation for several years now and I have a love/hate relationship with it. I love the fact that it looks so natural and not cakey. However, here are the pitfalls for me. I have pretty clear skin, but when I do have a blemish, I don't think the coverage is very good so for someone with acne prone skin, I don't know if it would be the best choice. Also, I break out in cystic acne from it. In order to prevent it I have to slather on the primer before I apply it. (BTW, if you are looking for a good primer, try using Monistat's Chafing Relief Powder-Gel. I'm not kidding--it works wonders! It is only $7 compared to the $25 for some other primers.) 

I have been on the hunt for a new foundation but so far I like the natural look of BE. I tried some MAC foundation and no matter how hard I tried, it looked like I was wearing foundation. Even the sales associates looked like it was piled on. 

For years, I wore L'Oreal's foundation and when applied correctly, it looked natural on me. The trick was to use a wet make-up sponge and really blend well. I don't know why, if I was so happy, I chose to switch. LOL


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe I missed this thread. Pam do a search because I think I've posted several times specifics regarding application of BE. I am a huge fan, have been wearing the stuff for years. If you are interested in trying it, QVC has a TSV on 1/26 which will sell for $99 in 4 payments ($25 each). Otherwise, go to a Sephora or Ulta, or if you live close to Natick there is actually a BE boutique! Believe me when I tell you that I've tried just about every brand and BE is the best. Application is a bit tricky and it really does help to view the DVD. I guess the best thing to remember is less is more. You actually apply BE in layers, buffing in between. I find that two rounds (loading the minerals on to the brush) give me full coverage. You absolutely need to use good brushes. If you get the BE starter kit, it comes with the brushes you will need. I find that brushes last me about a year, with cleaning. Feel free to ask me any questions regarding application. I am happy to help! BTW, your best value to start off is with the starter kits. You can order them directly from BE's website. They are also readily available at Ulta and Sephora. They will come with two shades of foundation which can be mixed to achieve your right color. From your photos, I would guess that you are a medium/medium beige combo. The basic items you will need to have to use BE are: foundation (possibly 2 shades); bisque (comes in several tones); kabuki brush; flawless face brush; and mineral veil. You get those items in the starter kit, plus a few others. QVC is another great place to look for kits. They have some good values. I would suggest that you try to watch one of the shows on 1/26 because that will give you a good idea of how to use the products.


----------

